# Wedding Pros:  Do you keep your watermark in final images?



## jwbryson1 (Oct 24, 2012)

My brother and his fiance just got their engagement photos back and they are generally terrific.  Some hot key lights and blown skies, but overall very good IMHO.

But they all have a watermark on them.  Not large, and tucked into the corner of the images, but I thought those were generally removed for the final product?

Am I wrong?  I don't want to offer a recommendation that they request removal if I am incorrect.


----------



## mommyof4qteez (Oct 24, 2012)

If they are tucked in the corner, I'm guessing the photographer wanted it there.. alot of people are doing that here lately...remember olan mills? It's coming back....


----------



## kathyt (Oct 24, 2012)

Heck no they should not be in the final product.  I would be pissed if that was my wedding and I had to look at my wedding pictures 10 years from now and see someones name on them.  The proofs WILL have the photograghers name on them though.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 24, 2012)

I asked my brother, and he said they agreed that the online images could retain the watermark but they have a set for printing that does not have the watermark.  Seems reasonable to me.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 24, 2012)

For weddings I don't think you should, but if you're an Olan Mills type business then I wouldn't care


----------



## tirediron (Oct 24, 2012)

Not familiar with Olan-Mills (shoot & burn commercial outfit?) but regardless, final images should NOT, IMO be water-marked.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 24, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> I asked my brother, and he said they agreed that the online images could retain the watermark but they have a set for printing that does not have the watermark.  Seems reasonable to me.



Yes, this is correct.  Everything that goes online via facebook sharing or any media outlet for the couple should be watermarked but nothing for print should have any resemblance of such.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 24, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Not familiar with Olan-Mills (shoot & burn commercial outfit?) but regardless, final images should NOT, IMO be water-marked.



Olan-Mills is where I had my pictures taken when I was like 5 years old and I am 34 now.


----------



## amolitor (Oct 24, 2012)

I have some wedding portrait from about 70 years ago that has a "watermark" (it's clearly a stamped on signature, in fact). It's something that comes and goes, I think.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 24, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Not familiar with Olan-Mills (shoot & burn commercial outfit?) but regardless, final images should NOT, IMO be water-marked.
> ...


Of course!!  Why didn't I remember that???


----------



## ghache (Oct 24, 2012)

I always gives low rez watermarked photos at 72 for web use but the highrez to be printed have no watermark on them. I explain all my clients that using a watermarked images online would be appreciated


----------



## willis_927 (Oct 24, 2012)

ghache said:


> I always gives low rez watermarked photos at 72 for web use but the highrez to be printed have no watermark on them. I explain all my clients that using a watermarked images online would be appreciated



This is what I do as well.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 24, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Not familiar with Olan-Mills (shoot & burn commercial outfit?) but regardless, final images should NOT, IMO be water-marked.
> ...




You don't look a day over 21.  :blushing:


----------



## Mully (Oct 24, 2012)

No.... imagine an album with many images with the photographers name in each picture


----------



## o hey tyler (Oct 24, 2012)

I render images to my clients just as the photographer in this instance did. Low res watermarked and high res printable files unwatermarked.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 24, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> I asked my brother, and he said they agreed that the online images could retain the watermark but they have a set for printing that does not have the watermark.  Seems reasonable to me.


In that case, yes I do leave a watermark for on-line images, but never final images for printing.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 24, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



You are my favorite member of TPF by a landslide!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 24, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> You are my favorite member of TPF by a landslide!




:smileys:


----------



## orljustin (Oct 27, 2012)

mommyof4qteez said:


> If they are tucked in the corner, I'm guessing the photographer wanted it there.. alot of people are doing that here lately...remember olan mills? It's coming back....



I don't care what the photographer wants.  I'm the client, and I don't want to see anything in the image resembling a watermark.

Send 'em back and have them reprinted.


----------



## KmH (Oct 27, 2012)

Clients can be fired.


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 27, 2012)

KmH said:


> Clients can be fired.



True but you can also not be payed for your work.


----------

